# Restore Android to Default OS



## bluegti02

I was given a Verizon HTC Incredible a few months back from a friend and he put Ice Cream Sandwich on it for me to learn before I went and purchased the Samsung Galaxy Nexus. I would like to put the original software back on it but new to the Android world and not sure how to do so. I consider myself tech savvy as I'm a computer science major and work in IT. Sadly my friend who put 4.0 on it is away at school and cannot revert back to factory for me. I want to give it to my cousin to use as an MP3 device but 4.0 isn't stable enough for him and it also doesn't play nice with the camera. 

Can someone please help me find and install the original OS? I don't need to save anything on it.

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## Coolfreak

Menu > Settings > SD & Phone Storage > Factory data reset

It also may be under Settings > Privacy > Factory data reset


----------

